# Ultimate Reptile Suppliers Pty Ltd



## zard (May 20, 2005)

I just wanted to say that i have found URS to be the best supplier i have purchased from in all the suppliers i have tried. 

I made a purchase recently which i am more than happy with and their service is second to none.

Thankyou to the team at URS..


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 20, 2005)

so what did you get


----------



## zard (May 20, 2005)

LOL.. 3 darwins 
i also picked up while away a bredli and a Proserpine
will take pics later.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 20, 2005)

cant wait to come and see them 
getting closer now


----------



## stockeh (May 20, 2005)

Tim is a great bloke to deal with and all of the animals they supply are top notch... a well deserved pat on the back good on ya zard

Matt


----------



## zard (May 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: Ultimate Reptile Suppliers Pty Ltd*



ssssnakeman said:


> cant wait to come and see them
> getting closer now



and we are looking forward to you coming by


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Ultimate Reptile Suppliers Pty Ltd*

I have supplied animals to Tim...so I know there top notch...lol


----------



## zard (May 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Ultimate Reptile Suppliers Pty Ltd*

hmmmm... maybe next time i should go straight to the source :wink:


----------



## tourett (May 20, 2005)

I can never get photos out of them when enquiring to buy. I like to at least see what it is I am getting. But no go.. So I dont buy.
Tourett


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Ultimate Reptile Suppliers Pty Ltd*



zard said:


> hmmmm... maybe next time i should go straight to the source :wink:



nar...just supplied some EWD's thats all....didnt want to hang onto them..URS..gave me an offer and down they went...


----------



## diamond_python (May 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Ultimate Reptile Suppliers Pty Ltd*



> I can never get photos out of them when enquiring to buy. I like to at least see what it is I am getting. But no go.. So I dont buy.



It is probably not always possible to get photos based on the amount of enquiries they would probably get but that is fair enough. I wouldn't buy either without at least viewing the animal first


----------



## Ricko (May 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Ultimate Reptile Suppliers Pty Ltd*

i must say Tim and Donna and the team at URS are great people and i understand with the amount of work they do they can take pics of every animal people ask for but i also understand people wanna see pics of the animals first before they buy but what can u do. keep up the good work URS


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

My mate wanted pic of metcalfei SA form and was refered to photo gallery so he didnt buy.I will not buy reptiles unseen, i have in the past one time and that was the last.Trying to think what you would buy unseen i bought blue tongue skinks book from USA but i had seen picture of cover on internet at least.


----------



## Bouncer (May 20, 2005)

We bought Gideon from URS. Sight unseen and I'm glad we did. He's a beautiful carpet. I haven't heard one bad thing from anyone who has purchased from them.


----------



## steve6610 (May 20, 2005)

hi all,
we have just bought a darwin male from urs, we dealt with Sam, he was very helpfull and answered all questions, he also sent us a photo of the male he picked out for us to make sure we liked him, i can only say good things about the service we recieved, can't wait for our little boy to arrive next week, 
we have also dealt with Matt and Brian and would like to say that we have never had any troubles with any of them, it's so good to know between the 3 we can get everything we need to help better look after our reptiles, and they always answer our questions, as we live in what many would call a country town, it is hard to find out any info, keep up the good work as it's very much needed for herpers living in smaller towns, 

cheers,
steve........

i've added the photo of our soon to arrive darwin male.........


----------



## BROWNS (May 20, 2005)

I saw an add for a coastal that looked exactly like this one which i picked to be a cape but apparently it's not a cape..the one i saw advertised as a coastal was for $350 and solld not long ago...just wondering if anyone here knows the animal i'm talking about and maybe who sold it or who bought it?Please pm if anyone knows what i'm talking about...


----------



## zard (May 20, 2005)

we recieved pics of all our snakes b4 i got them, i also asked a hundred q's. we have been buying from urs for ages and did at one stage try elsewhere but quite frankly there is no comparison to the service we get from urs.. they make everyone else look like ametures


----------



## alby (May 21, 2005)

whats the address for them so i can hbave a look what tey have or dont they have one


----------



## wombat (May 21, 2005)

*URS*

http://www.ultimatereptiles.com.au/

I purchased a themometer from URS, when it arrived I found I had ordered the wrong one and URS were very helpful and agreed to exchange it for the one I required, thanks for the good servive URS

wombat


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

My mate also got the best stimsons ive seen from URS unseen but i think they would supply photos for people from this site cause they are sponsors. Browns the female looks atherton or proserpine? what is it bought as matey?smallish but nice.What is the male browns it looks coastal with smijjon of jungle in head colour ime not being smarty pance :lol: i just dont know browns.Some types of jungles etc grow small size as you know but they look like they were possiby misrepresented to you ime sorry someone has done that ,even to you browns.


----------



## mickousley (May 22, 2005)

Hi guys Tim and Donna have allso be great help with sponnsering herp societys
and have sponserd our societys reptile show for 5 years 
and have sent many new members to them for reptiles and supplies and never had any negitive come back we allso had a nother Herp Supplier from Victoria that pulled out on sponsering us after all the advertising was done and was very rude and could not be bothered to help after sending him heaps of sales some people are just after money and could be botherd to help 
thanks Tim And Donna 
Mick 
south coast herp society


----------



## NoOne (May 22, 2005)

That was me by the way, didn't know i was in as Nome


----------



## URS (May 22, 2005)

We would like to thank all of you that have given us a pat on the back here at URS, we do appreciate it a lot.

As for not taking some pictures when we get people asking for them, I am sorry that they have not been supplied sometimes. We now have more staff working here and we do our very best to get them off to every one now days. As I am sure you could imagine we do get hundreds of emails asking for pictures. Sometimes when we get the time to take them, the reptiles that people are waiting on pictures for are sold sight unseen this does happen quite often and all I can do is appoligise to the people who were waiting on pictures before purchasing.

Best regards from the team at URS
www.ultimatereptiles.com.au


----------



## Ricko (May 22, 2005)

I think you and Donna are awesome Tim! Cant wait to catch up with you, and your snakes again  I think we'll need more than 200 photos this time  lol 

- Mel


----------



## URS (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Mel, 
Look forward to seeing you agian, next time leave Ricko at home when you come over. 

Sorry Ricko you can come to mate LOL

Regards Tim


----------



## URS (May 22, 2005)

Oop's


----------

